#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  I need BS 8005-1:1987    Sewerage. Guide to new sewerage construction

## IRG

It has been replace by others

BS EN 752-2:1997, Drain and sewer systems outside buildings. Performance requirements 
BS EN 752-3:1997, Drain and sewer systems outside buildings. Planning
BS EN 752-4:1998, Drain and sewer systems outside buildings. Hydraulic design and enviromentally consideratios.



if you have any of them would be nice.See More: I need BS 8005-1:1987    Sewerage. Guide to new sewerage construction

----------


## selmagis

All three are withdrawn and replaced by one. If you really need oldies, I'll send.

----------


## DORIO

_BS EN 752-2008
_It supersedes BS EN 752, Parts 1 to 7, which have been withdrawn.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## IRG

Thank you.
If possible, I would be interested the oldest BS 8005-1:1987
I'm looking for a data source in a 1995 project and I have to check that it remains valid today. The literature refers to this BS 8005-1:1987.
This latest BS EN 752-2008 is great for me to review and update but also with the old, I can complete the investigation.

----------


## DORIO

BS 8005-1:1987 British Standard Sewerage Part 1. Guide to new sewerage construction
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## IRG

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## guru200773

Files not found. Pls re post it thank u

----------


## DSingh

I need BS 8005-1:1987 Sewerage. Guide to new sewerage construction

----------

